# What frog is this?



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the frog on the TWI/ASN pages. It's the white one with spots at the bottom of every page.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It is a Bastimentos Pumilio.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, I was kind of leaning towards that, but I looked at the first 3 pages of google images for bastimentos pumilio and nothing looks like that guy. It doesn't have any sort of specific variant name associated with this color? I see almost no "white" based pumilio as I search through the images.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The lighter shades of Bastimentos Pumilio are rare. Of the several hundred that I saw while down there, I don't think that we found more than 20 that were green or yellow, and maaaaaybe one that was "white."


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah so the photos are going to be rare as well then I'd assume  It's a beautiful frog though, all pumilio are nice, but I really want one that looks like that. Do you know of the "white" ones being offered for sale or are they rare enough that they haven't made it to the hobby?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

tkromer said:


> Ah so the photos are going to be rare as well then I'd assume  It's a beautiful frog though, all pumilio are nice, but I really want one that looks like that. Do you know of the "white" ones being offered for sale or are they rare enough that they haven't made it to the hobby?


I've never seen them in the hobby, personally. You might be able to get a light yellow one, but I haven't heard of white ones being offered.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Several lots of white ones came in a while back, they don't breed true at all according to the people who bred them.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Yellow/White/Greenish are all the same frog as I understand, just very slight color variants correct? I would assume Yellows and the greenish tinted ones could potentially breed white as well as the white ones breeding yellow or greenish. As they are all part of the same localized group, it would stand to reason that they're all intermixed naturally. I still think I would like to get ahold of a pair of white ones some day....even if they don't breed true.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

No, whites/yellows/greens/oranges/reds are all the same morph. You can get orange frogs from a white pair. Your best bet for true breeding "white" pumilio would be Robalos (which are very light blue and black) but they're not Bastis  And good luck getting them though!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw Rich Frye had an article on his new Robalos morhps last month sometime, so they may actually be available from him eventually... I think I may try to find a pair/group of "white" bastis nonetheless. Not in the near future, but sometime down the road. I guess odds are against having white offspring, but at least my adult pair will stay white  Thanks for the info MonarchzMan, this sub-forum doesn't get a lot of traffic compared to the others.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A bastimentos pum is a basti is a basti - no matter the color. The majority are red/orange... partially because it seems to be the dominant type, and partially because that's what we had in the hobby for years and years before the new imports came in. The new imports have a more varied genetic background, and you can easily end up with froglets that are not the color of the parents (and they can change color as they age... some whites came out of the water red and changed around maturity!). The colors that Bastis produce can be red, orange, yellow, or white and can have minty green overlays... that's why just a plain white one can be hard to find because they tend to go minty or yellowish. Any of the bastis bred together can potentially produce any of the colors.

Breeding Robalos won't get you whites... if you look closely the Robalos really don't have white on them, but iridescent patches (much like mint terriblis) and these are fine lines and make for very little pale coloration on the animal.

Good luck with the white bastis... your best bet would be trying to get some of the whites from the importers that are brining in the farmed pumilio, and expect to pay an arm and a leg. That's assuming any more will come in.


----------

